# Female with fry??



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

My fish as been off by itself for a week or so now... I've noticed a lump under its chin and she isn't eating. I've never dealt with fish breeding obviously... Does she have fry? Or what else could be wrong?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

She is holding fry...What other fish do you have in the tank with her and how large is your tank?


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

36g... I have two others with her. I know it is too small of a tank but when I got it I didn't know. Now I'm stuck in limbo with it. I don't know what they are but I can post pics. I have 4 cichlid stones and an other decoration in there with them but she doesn't come down away from the heater to hide in them. I don't really want to keep the fry though. I don't know what to do  Now I'm 'that' guy... you know what I mean. The one that didn't do the proper research and it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Might look to see what size tank you could upgrade to that is within your budget and space. Only a few fish a 55G might work and its not much larger than what you have.

As for the fry, do nothing, let her "spit" them in the tank and wait to see what survives. Some will get eaten, so that will eliminate several. When they get too large, you could sell to a fish store who would give you credit. Good luck..


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for the help. We are looking into making a 75g right now.

Also how long should it take he to spit them? I worry about her not eating. Obviously mother nature has got this handled but still.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

If you can return the fish you have to the store,that would be better. 36 gallon is not too small for this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1. I have them (2M-6F) in my 29-gallon tank and they are doing great. Here is a photo of the tank.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

1fish_2fish said:


> Thank you for the help. We are looking into making a 75g right now.
> 
> Also how long should it take he to spit them? I worry about her not eating. Obviously mother nature has got this handled but still.


I'm not an expert, but takes about a month. If this is her first time, she might not even have them at all, might swallow them.


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> If you can return the fish you have to the store,that would be better. 36 gallon is not too small for this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1. I have them (2M-6F) in my 29-gallon tank and they are doing great.


I thought about doign this actually but didn't know how to rehome my other fish. I've had them for about 2-3 months. If I did sell my fish or something and was able to get the new kids. How much time in between the two would I have before I would have to recycle my tank due to not having fish in it?



Sparrow19 said:


> I'm not an expert, but takes about a month. If this is her first time, she might not even have them at all, might swallow them.


Thank you again. It is her first time and honestly I thought she was sick. Then I started to try and research it and kind of came to the conclusion that I thought she was holding.

Sorry I'm full of questions. I'm really trying to learn. I have read so many of the articles in 'library' since I've started this adventure into cichlids... and royaly messing up... and now still trying to get on track. Thank you for the help. I really apreciate it!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

1fish_2fish said:


> I thought about doign this actually but didn't know how to rehome my other fish. I've had them for about 2-3 months. If I did sell my fish or something and was able to get the new kids. How much time in between the two would I have before I would have to recycle my tank due to not having fish in it?


I would try to time the two things happening fairly close to each other (within a day or two). If you leave your tank without fish, you will have to add ammonia to it to keep the cycle going and I don't know exactly what to do so I cannot advise you on this topic. I would check the local fish store to see if they have the saulosi and talk to them about swapping your fish for those. They will probably only give you store credit for your current batch.


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> 1fish_2fish said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about doign this actually but didn't know how to rehome my other fish. I've had them for about 2-3 months. If I did sell my fish or something and was able to get the new kids. How much time in between the two would I have before I would have to recycle my tank due to not having fish in it?
> ...


I know my LFS can order fish so maybe I would be able to work something out with them. I'll have to run over there and ask. Maybe I'll do that today. Have to talk to my bf before buying more fish stuff... He is getting tired of us spending money on this hobby. Not that I blame him... Cichlid have been the only thing I can keep alive. We went though a lot of fish  Cichlids like me though lol. But I'll see what my LFS can do for me. Thank you


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

1fish_2fish said:


> I know my LFS can order fish so maybe I would be able to work something out with them. I'll have to run over there and ask. Maybe I'll do that today. Have to talk to my bf before buying more fish stuff... He is getting tired of us spending money on this hobby. Not that I blame him... Cichlid have been the only thing I can keep alive. We went though a lot of fish  Cichlids like me though lol. But I'll see what my LFS can do for me. Thank you


I understand....my husband gives me "the look" whenever he sees the UPS delivery truck coming by with a box because he knows it's most likely fish related....


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> I understand....my husband gives me "the look" whenever he sees the UPS delivery truck coming by with a box because he knows it's most likely fish related....


My bf is on the just let these ones figure it out. Basically let nature take it's course. Again I understand but still, I want my tank to be how I want it lol. Where do you order from?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Will PM you info. Moderators prefer us not discussing purchases on forum.


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

okie dokie. sounds good to me


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

New pictures of my other two... wonder who the daddy is? Wish this was more like dogs lol




^ that blue one is my favorite


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

If I understand it --- you only hav 3 fish. 36 gallon is actually big enough for the kind of fish you have.Let her release the fry. If any fry makes it, you can always trade or donate it to LFS or give it for free.

Looked like you have Mbunas, you actually need to add more to lessen aggression towards the females.

BTW, usually takes 18-21 days before she releases the fry.


----------



## 1fish_2fish (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes that is correct I have the 3 fish and a 36g tank. So if I added another fish to lessen aggression... would I add another female? I think the blue and the yellow are boys... so would putting another female give them both a "mate" and lessen aggression?


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Adding another female is not the answer. You need to get these fish into a tank that allows them to protect their territory. When you move them to a larger tank, then stock the tank with 1 male with 4-5 females of each species of male that you have. Giving them enough space without having to constantly fight for territory plus enough females that they have a harem of their own will help with aggression.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

The 36 gallon only has 3 fish. Do not understand the need to upgrade to a bigger tank. Yes these fish are territorial, but if one fish claims the whole 36 gallon, then that fish needs to go.


----------



## JamesFacchini (Sep 17, 2013)

i will take 21-24 days for her to spit, make sure their are a plenty of places for her to spit, because if their isn't anywhere safe for her to spit so wont release them.


----------

